# Vektorisieren mit PS.. wie gehts am besten?



## subzero (11. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen!

Meine Frage kurz und knapp:
Ich habe ein Bild (siehe Anhang) mit dem Zeichenstift erstellt, wie kann ich daraus jetzt eine Vektorgrafik machen so das ich bei jeder Vergrößerung keinen Qualitätsverlust habe?


----------



## _chefrocka (11. Januar 2004)

*Falls* du Freehand oder Illustrator haben solltest:

1. Die Datei mit der Zeichnung in Freehand oder eben Illustrator importieren und mit den entsprechenden Werkzeugen nachzeichnen.

Oder auch ne Möglichkeit:

In Photoshop die Zeichnung mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen und anschließend die Pfade exportieren, um sie dann in Freehand/Illustrator zu importieren.


----------



## subzero (11. Januar 2004)

Oh man, ich wusste ich hätte den Pfad irgentwie Speichern sollen 

Was muss ich denn im Illustrator anstellen, damit is zu einer Vektorgrafik wird?


----------



## _chefrocka (12. Januar 2004)

Nun - Freehand & Illustrator sind vektorbasierte Zeichenprogramme...

Wie gesagt: 
Entweder die Bilddatei in Illustrator/Freehand öffnen und nachzeichnen oder das in Photoshop gezeichnete Bild importieren und *dann* nachzeichnen.
Wie das genau geht (mit dem Bezier-Werkzeug) musst du leider selber herausfinden, da macht Übung den Meister.


----------



## stopfi (12. Januar 2004)

Also angesichts der mit Vektoren gut erfassbaren Grafik, würd ich mal Probieren ne Auswahl zu machen mit dem "Zaberstab" oder Farbbereich auswählen oder was auch immer und dann in der Pfadpalette "Arbeitspfad aus Auswahl erstellen" nehmen. Das sollte bei diesem Motiv eigentlich ganz gut klappen, auf jeden Fall ist es mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## subzero (12. Januar 2004)

mhm Also irgentwie is das Ergebnis ziemlich schlecht... 

Also von der genauigkeit der Pfade her... es wird sehr unscharf


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2004)

Du kannst Dir ja die Trialversion von Adobe Streamline runterladen, der setzt automatisch Vektoren an Dein gezeichnetes Bild ran.

mfG ALF


----------

